# Hi, I'm not good with computers!



## Susie25 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi I'm Sue from England, getting interested in bugs. Started with sun beetles, then stick insects, fruit beetles and now what seems to me to be the ultimate... Mantids!! Hope i can keep the little fellas alive.


----------



## Ryan.M (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome from the USA (Ohio :lol: )!


----------



## Malti (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Sue, welcome  need anything just ask!


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome to the funhouse!


----------



## ismart (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 23, 2011)

welcome! if you are worried about keeping alive i'd say creos or tenedora those are easiest for me! no special needs.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome Sue!


----------



## RevWillie (Aug 23, 2011)

Greetings Sue!

Food, temps, misting - mantis are easy, you can do it!


----------



## Susie25 (Aug 24, 2011)

RevWillie said:


> Greetings Sue!
> 
> Food, temps, misting - mantis are easy, you can do it!


Thanks RevW...thats so encouraging! well she's tiny but she just munched through a whole mealworm! Its great isn't it when you actually see them eating!


----------



## Susie25 (Aug 24, 2011)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> welcome! if you are worried about keeping alive i'd say creos or tenedora those are easiest for me! no special needs.


Thankyou! Will keep that in mind for my next venture


----------



## Susie25 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello,

I'm Susie daughter as she not good with computers i be helping her with this forum.

one of our mantis l2 has just moulted and has lost a front part of his leg will it grow back?

mum hand feeding him


----------



## Malti (Aug 26, 2011)

Susie25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm Susie daughter as she not good with computers i be helping her with this forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Susie's daughter,

welcome to you too  yes it will slowly grow, as L2 still has alot to grow


----------



## Susie25 (Aug 27, 2011)

Malti said:


> Hi Susie's daughter,
> 
> welcome to you too  yes it will slowly grow, as L2 still has alot to grow


thank you very much they are amazing creatures


----------



## Malti (Aug 28, 2011)

Susie25 said:


> thank you very much they are amazing creatures


welcome  yes they sure are


----------

